# Driver for Feiya cardreader [Solved]

## Jaglover

I have a PC case with USB cardreader 090c:1000. Can't figure out what to turn on in the kernel to make it work. USB sticks mount no problem, this reader does not show up in lsusb. But it shows up with SysResqueCD, lsmod does not show anything interesting, they must have it built in.    :Confused: 

----------

## Gusar

Are you sure 090c:1000 is the reader? A quick google shows me it's an usb stick. Post the full lsusb and "lspci -nn" output.

----------

## Jaglover

Thanks for reply.

```
lspci -nnk

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx DMI Bridge [8086:a000] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx DMI Bridge [8086:a000]

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a001] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a001]

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a002] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a001]

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation DeskTop Board D945GTP [8086:27d8]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 [8086:27d0] (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 [8086:27d2] (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:27c8] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:27c8]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:27c9] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:27c9]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:27ca] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:27ca]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:27cb] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:27cb]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller [8086:27cc] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Allied Telesis, Inc (Wrong ID) Device [0010:27cc]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge [8086:2448] (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller [8086:27bc] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller [8086:27bc]

        Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] [8086:27c0] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] [8086:27c0]

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller [8086:27da] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller [8086:27da]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168]

        Kernel driver in use: r8168
```

From Gentoo:

```
lsusb

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 051d:0002 American Power Conversion Uninterruptible Power Supply

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:00b0 Microsoft Corp. Digital Media Pro Keyboard

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc. M-BT96a Pilot Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

From SysRescueCD I see additionally 090c:1000, it's an SD reader, there is no card in it.

----------

## Gusar

I can only repeat: What makes you so sure it's the reader? Because Google says "090c:1000 Feiya Technology Corp. Flash Drive" is an usb stick, not a card-reader.

There's no reader in the output you posted. So idk, maybe it activates only when a card gets inserted. In SystemRescueCD: insert a SD card, run dmesg, use pastebin to post it's output.

----------

## Jaglover

Alright, it's getting weird now.

From SysRescue, no card inserted.

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 090c:1000 Silicon Motion, Inc. - Taiwan (formerly Feiya Technology Corp.) Flash Drive

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 051d:0002 American Power Conversion Uninterruptible Power Supply

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:00b0 Microsoft Corp. Digital Media Pro Keyboard

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc. M-BT96a Pilot Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

...
```

From SysRescue, after card was inserted.

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 090c:1000 Silicon Motion, Inc. - Taiwan (formerly Feiya Technology Corp.) Flash Drive

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 058f:6366 Alcor Micro Corp. Multi Flash Reader

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 051d:0002 American Power Conversion Uninterruptible Power Supply

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:00b0 Microsoft Corp. Digital Media Pro Keyboard

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc. M-BT96a Pilot Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

...
```

Forgot to pastebin dmesg while there ...   :Embarassed: 

But got tail from messages.

```
Feb 17 23:20:00 sysresccd kernel: [  221.504048] usb 1-6: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

Feb 17 23:20:00 sysresccd kernel: [  221.619352] usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=058f, idProduct=6366

Feb 17 23:20:00 sysresccd kernel: [  221.619361] usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Feb 17 23:20:00 sysresccd kernel: [  221.619369] usb 1-6: Product: Flash Card Reader/Writer

Feb 17 23:20:00 sysresccd kernel: [  221.619374] usb 1-6: Manufacturer: Generic

Feb 17 23:20:00 sysresccd kernel: [  221.619379] usb 1-6: SerialNumber: 058F63666438

Feb 17 23:20:00 sysresccd kernel: [  221.620881] scsi3 : usb-storage 1-6:1.0

Feb 17 23:20:01 sysresccd kernel: [  222.624897] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Multiple Card  Reader     1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

Feb 17 23:20:01 sysresccd kernel: [  222.627070] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Feb 17 23:20:02 sysresccd kernel: [  223.160137] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 977920 512-byte logical blocks: (500 MB/477 MiB)

Feb 17 23:20:02 sysresccd kernel: [  223.160999] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

Feb 17 23:20:02 sysresccd kernel: [  223.161062] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Feb 17 23:20:02 sysresccd kernel: [  223.161869] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page present

Feb 17 23:20:02 sysresccd kernel: [  223.161878] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Feb 17 23:20:02 sysresccd kernel: [  223.165614] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page present

Feb 17 23:20:02 sysresccd kernel: [  223.165623] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Feb 17 23:20:02 sysresccd kernel: [  223.167190]  sdd: sdd1

Feb 17 23:20:02 sysresccd kernel: [  223.170513] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page present

Feb 17 23:20:02 sysresccd kernel: [  223.170524] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Feb 17 23:20:02 sysresccd kernel: [  223.170536] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

Hmmm ... looks like I need 058f:6366 Alcor Micro Corp. Multi Flash Reader ... but I still think it's weird the empty reader shows up as flashdrive.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gusar

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> but I still think it's weird the empty reader shows up as flashdrive.  

 

Does it? How do you start SystemRescueCD - from an actual CD, or from an usb stick?

Anyway, I was right, the reader powers up only when a card is inserted. To get it running, I think activating "USB ENE card reader support" (CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250) will do it.

----------

## Jaglover

Of course!   :Mr. Green: 

I must have had a brainfart. (Can it be Heineken is to blame?) Yes you were right, it activates when the card is inserted. Darn 090c:1000 is the USB stick with sysrescue. Thanks alot!

----------

